# Åseral? Forellen?



## roland36 (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Nun werde ich wohl mit meinen Fragen den Zorn aller (Angel-)Götter auf mich ziehen, aber habe echt schon viele Beiträge gelesen, aber keine Antworten hierauf gefunden:
1. Kennt jemand das Gebiet um Aseral? Welche Gewässer, welche Fische?
2. Im Prospekt steht schon etwas von Forellensee, welche Ausrüstung wäre zu empfehlen, welche Köder, macht es Sinn sich eine "Billigausrüstung" zuzulegen (z.B. ebay 7213725831)?
3. Gibt es allgemeine Fangbeschränkungen für Norwegen?

Habe keine Angelerfahrungen und möchte während meines Urlaubes in Norwegen mal das Angeln ausprobieren!

Vielen Dank im Voraus, Roland.


----------



## havkat (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Åseral? Forellen?*

Moin roland!

Hab´s mir mal auf der Karte angeschaut.

Forellen wirst du dort finden, allerdings vermute ich stark, dass es sich hauptsächlich um "Steinforellen" handeln wird.
Eine kleinwüchsige Form der Bachforelle.

Liegt sehr hoch die Gegend.
Die Seen und Bäche sind deshalb sehr nahrungsarm und die Trutten werden die 25cm sehr selten übersteigen.
Das können dann schon uralte Fische sein.

Eine sehr leichte Spinnausrüstung mit kleinsten Spinnern in kupfer/rot oder, bei klarem Wasser auch mal in schwarz/rot oder schwarz/gelb, dürfte richtig sein.
Ob mit natürlichen Ködern, also Wurm, etc. gefischt werden darf, musst du vor Ort in Erfahrung bringen, also dort wo du dir die Angelerlaubnis holst.

Das gilt auch für die Anzahl der Fische, die du pro Tag entnehmen darfst.


----------



## roland36 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Åseral? Forellen?*

Hallo!

Dann werd ich mich dran machen und mir eine solche Ausrüstung zulegen. Ansonsten bekommt man dort oben sicherlich auch das nötige Angelzubehör zu kaufen.

Falls es mir gelingt, etwas in der Gegend zu fangen werde ich es hier zum besten geben.

Gruß und vielen Dank, Roland.


----------



## havkat (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Åseral? Forellen?*

Moin Roland!

Mit der Option, sich vor Ort auszurüsten, wäre ich vorsichtig.
Kann sein, dass es dort einen Shop gibt.

Sicher ist das aber keineswegs.

Man findet in Supermärkten meistens eine "Anglerecke". Allerdings sind die oft nicht wirklich gut sortiert.

Dafür aber teuer! 

Um sich ein paar Ersatzköder zu besorgen, okay.
Aber nicht um sich komplett auszurüsten.

Für Angelgerät musst du in Norg generell einiges mehr auf den Tisch legen als in Deutschland.
Solltest also die Grundausrüstung hier besorgen.


----------

